# Boot hangs, removing dvd drive helps



## Maccraft123 (Dec 28, 2018)

ThinkPad Z60m, FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE, IBM DVD drive.
OpenBSD and Linux works.
It is trying to boot but hangs on these 3 messages:

```
(aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata1:0:1:0) Retrying command, 0 more tries remain
```
I am booting it from USB pendrive.
Btw this is 3001 thread


----------

